# Question about hydroponic fodder for Goats



## nayem (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have few question about Hydroponic fodder for goats. Before asking question i am going to tell you something about our condition. I am from Bangladesh where agriculture and farming has a very golden future. But due to low amount of land and high cost of lands, we are unable to arrange food for a medium size farm. So, in this situation i have few question about Hydroponic fodder.

1. If i will start produce Hydroponic Corn Fodder, will it bring all the nutrition for Goats and Cows (Beef Cattle and Dairy Cattle)?
2. Is it alternative to Grass and some other extra foods?
3. If i will give fodder to Goats and Cows, do i need to provide other food like: Straw, Wheat 
roughage etc which have other nutrition?

Though our land cost is high but man power and other stuff for making Hydroponic system is low cost. Because we can handle it manually with man power.

So, please let me know you valuable comment. It is very much important for me to move forward.

Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea.
I did google search Hydroponic Corn Fodder and there was a lot of information - nutritional values etc.

Below is one article I found interesting.
https://www.researchgate.net/public...trients_and_milk_production_in_lactating_cows

This is very interesting.


----------



## nayem (Oct 29, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I have absolutely no idea.
> I did google search Hydroponic Corn Fodder and there was a lot of information - nutritional values etc.
> 
> Below is one article I found interesting.
> ...



So you think it would be okay to use it? I read some from there. Seems promising. There is other lots of people using it.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2017)

Maybe a mix of other grains would be good also. I left you a lot of links on your introduction thread. People who sprout grains seem to use several different kinds (separated in their own containers as they have different sprouting rates)

It is so exciting to have you here! We can learn from each other in our different countries with different ways of living. But for the differences, we are the same. We all want the best food for our animals and families, and sharing how we get there is a wonderful exchange of ideas. Be sure to start a thread on how you do your fodder system and please post pictures, we love pictures. You might inspire some of us to make fodder systems also.

Are mineral mixes available in your country? Here, there is prepared feed for animals with the required minerals added. And we can purchase bags of mineral mix specific to each farm animal. I would think that a fodder system would not have all the required nutrients and minerals needed.

In answer to your questions, maybe it would be best to offer several things in addition to the fodder to see what the animals like best.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2017)

Welcome to BYH.  Corn fodder is a new one to me, I know that wheat and barley are very popular. Goats will need to have some hay in addition to the fodder for roughage


----------

